# landy



## nipagan (Jul 7, 2013)

series 2a ish , running gear is quite a lot newer , very warm and comfey and it does goes just about anywhere


----------



## Robmac (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## nipagan (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks, of to the outer hebrides this year , cant wait


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 7, 2013)

I had a 110 with hammocks fitted by carabiners at each end.That was my transition from tent to motorhome via  Land Rovers.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 7, 2013)

A different and exciting approach to wild camping, where's the wild camping windscreen badge? If anyone should have one its you. Love the beast.


----------



## nipagan (Jul 7, 2013)

many thanks it gets a few glances but doesnt excite land owners too much , cant see in the pics but he has solar cells on the roof to help maintain the rear batterys.


----------



## Land Rover Chris (Jul 9, 2013)

Great machine, I would like something like that but the OH totally rules it out.


----------



## jenks (Jul 9, 2013)

Love it!

I'm currently living out of my 110 hardback, it's a bit cramped from time to time and gets way too hot, but this is week two and haven't wanted to wheel it off a cliff just yet....... I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine!


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jul 9, 2013)

nice pics, im just going thre lifting my roof to give me another 3 foot so i can stand in it, i like the roof rack have you seen any over the bonet baske ttype and if so whats ur view thanks lee


----------



## jenks (Jul 9, 2013)

landyrubbertramp said:


> nice pics, im just going thre lifting my roof to give me another 3 foot so i can stand in it, i like the roof rack have you seen any over the bonet baske ttype and if so whats ur view thanks lee



I am very interested in this idea! Are you going to use dormobile parts or making something yourself?


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice Landrover mate! :banana:


----------



## nipagan (Jul 10, 2013)

jenks said:


> Love it!
> 
> I'm currently living out of my 110 hardback, it's a bit cramped from time to time and gets way too hot, but this is week two and haven't wanted to wheel it off a cliff just yet....... I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine!



they’re very addictive I have three for my sins , wouldn’t be without it now


----------



## nipagan (Jul 10, 2013)

ellisboy said:


> Nice Landrover mate! :banana:



thanks its soooo  much better looking than me


----------



## nipagan (Jul 10, 2013)

Land Rover Chris said:


> Great machine, I would like something like that but the OH totally rules it out.



its an aquired taste  at times , when its not behaving


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jul 10, 2013)

jenks said:


> I am very interested in this idea! Are you going to use dormobile parts or making something yourself?



hi jenks no it wont be a dormotype but a hard top like this


----------



## jenks (Jul 11, 2013)

landyrubbertramp said:


> hi jenks no it wont be a dormotype but a hard top like this
> 
> View attachment 15434



I like that a lot! Love the little door in the middle - I'm assuming it's a 130 in the pic?

Wish I had the time skills and money to make something like that! I'll probably end up with a big hinged bit of ply in the middle of the roof propped up with some brooms and buckets to catch the leaks.....


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jul 11, 2013)

hi jenks that right its a 130 it was made for the bbc for outside broadcast and it gave me the inspertaion to do sumthing simiar with my 100. i luv my landrover bt as mny will know they are not the bigest things well inside anyway so hopeful with this roof i should be ok. i want a permatop top instead of pop top as thier is roof to use a storgae all the time


----------



## bearing (Sep 7, 2013)

landyrubbertramp said:


> hi jenks that right its a 130 it was made for the bbc for outside broadcast and it gave me the inspertaion to do sumthing simiar with my 100. i luv my landrover bt as mny will know they are not the bigest things well inside anyway so hopeful with this roof i should be ok. i want a permatop top instead of pop top as thier is roof to use a storgae all the time



Would a 130 Hi-cap give you any more room in the rear?


----------



## lakeland (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice Land Rover, but not a lot of the Series 2 remaining though.


----------



## Deleted member 34288 (Sep 30, 2013)

*This is*

what I got a Landy for.....
Argyle & Bute August this year....


----------



## Deleted member 34288 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Have you*



nipagan said:


> thanks, of to the outer hebrides this year , cant wait



been yet?


----------



## wildman (Sep 30, 2013)

1968 109 series 11a land rover still for sale. Freewheel hubs, Fairey overdrive giving 16 forward and 4 reverse gears. Good tyres and exhaust, new doortops, hinges and other parts, good floor and bulkhead full length roofrack. £750 no offers. Some welding required, was run a month ago, 2.5 diesel started within 5 yards of towing due to flat battery no smoke engine sound as a pound.


----------



## nipagan (Apr 13, 2014)

cozican said:


> been yet?



just noticed this , yep been and would go back tomorrow , exactly what it said on the tin


----------

